# 1936 Clipper CWC Double bar



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2018)

I Dig this frame and have wanted 1 for awhile. Cleveland Welding Co. double bar roadster.
This 1 came with some set-backs but still looks and rides great; it feels solid.....
"A" serial number and offset bottom bracket. 1936
I wonder if it being offset put more torque on the seat tube to cause the split; or freezing water split it at some point.
I have been on it to see if I notice any "Flex" when riding; feels safe to me.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 


The odometer still works and will be logging my miles.
anybody heard of Dick Wiessner?


----------



## bike (Jun 23, 2018)

Usually ice damage includes a bulge- by how straight that split is I would say the seam in the tubing failed- 
2c


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 24, 2018)

Nice one Mark!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> Nice one Mark!



Thank you Chris.
I rode it around today; to a couple parks for pics.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2018)

Sweet bike!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 24, 2018)

How's it ride? I've yet to ride a CWC double bar roadster.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> anybody heard of Dick Wiessner?



Posted in another thread.
Thank you Mike @TR6SC 
Lt. Col. Dick Wiessner U.S.A.F.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 25, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Posted in another thread.
> Thank you Mike @TR6SC
> Lt. Col. Dick Wiessner U.S.A.F.



Looks like you got yourself a nice little piece of history, Amigo. I wanna ride!


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 25, 2018)

How about a picture of the badge thanks JIM 


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2018)

JAF/CO said:


> How about a picture of the badge thanks JIM
> 
> 
> James Frazier (209) 481-9464
> jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2018)

Too bad it's not a Huffman.
Dick would've loved this headbadge.


Cool bike with an even cooler story!
Nice find, Mark!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Cool bike with an even cooler story!
> Nice find, Mark!



Thanks Marty.






I think of Dick when I ride this bike.
I checked into CWC history of their famous "Master Weld" design; they did it in 1938.
Maybe the offset BB is a design flaw that puts more stress on the seat tube.
I'm pretty sure I need to get it fixed before I ride it like a kid who later becomes a Fighter Pilot.....
I really like this bike and enjoy riding it so I'm asking, "What's the next step?"


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 8, 2018)

Doubt it, I have three and none of my 36 off set frames are like that.

Looks like an EZ fix though. Love the look of those roadsters, great bike.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 10, 2018)

Just needs a few more handlebar accessories for some extra good JuJu.  Hey, I could set you up with one of these when you come up for the July ride. Altimaster II so you'll always know what altitude your flying at...and the dial glows!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Just needs a few more handlebar accessories for some extra good JuJu.  Hey, I could set you up with one of these when you come up for the July ride. Altimaster II so you'll always know what altitude your flying at...and the dial glows!
> View attachment 836976




Wow, Gary; thank you!
I'm planning on being up there for Sat and Sun riding as much as possible.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 11, 2018)

We can clamp it on at Reds Java House, zero it for sea level and see if it registers the change up on the bridge. From research I found it's used for sky diving. You can use it for a Yosemite ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Just needs a few more handlebar accessories for some extra good JuJu.



These bars hold my towel, trunks, and Vipers with a piece of romex to secure it all; really loved my 30 mile beach ride with Tube rides at the Wedge on a yellow flag day.












I'm really enjoying this ride.
It's a different kind O' bombing


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Tube rides at the Wedge on a yellow flag day.



Photo for reference:




I love riding waves too!


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks like you guys out in California sure do know how to have fun!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2019)

Update; I bought the original neck and bars this bike had when it was found.
I didn't want them because I ride a "different" style and I know of plenty of them that broke.
That discussion I don't want to have here, but the neck broke tightening it and I installed the "Trusty" Wald #3
I took it out and will ride these bars on it as long as I get to be the care-taker of this cool bike.
1st pic was from the for sale ad here when I bought it; passing on those pieces.















'Lives inside with Syracuse and Delmar.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2019)

The Ice Cream man went by while we were at the park!


----------



## OhioJones (Jan 22, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> The Ice Cream man went by while we were at the park!
> View attachment 937095



Great photo. Bike looks beautiful. Little jealous because when I go outside here all I see is snow. >=[


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2019)

I love it Mark!!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 27, 2019)

Awesome looking bike and wonderful legacy!  Yea, like a previous poster said, looks like you Cali boys and girls have a lot of fun with riding vintage iron!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 27, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> The Ice Cream man went by while we were at the park!
> View attachment 937095







Hey Amigo don't know you personal but glad you ride that beauty somewhere or out there don't have a clue but nice......


----------



## hellshotrods (Jan 27, 2019)

I can fix that frame for you if you ever decide to go that route .   Color matching after might be a challenge .


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2019)

OhioJones said:


> Great photo. Bike looks beautiful.





rollfaster said:


> I love it Mark!!





Rides4Fun said:


> Awesome looking bike and wonderful legacy!





Felixnegron said:


> glad you ride that beauty somewhere or out there



Thank you!
I really do love it and look forward to the next time I take it out again.
I have been checking the split after rides to see if it grows; no change so far.
It's pretty cool that this bike came with a working Veeder and I have put 172 miles on it so far.





















It's right where Dick left it; clickin' miles.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2020)

The Clipper was out riding the beach 245 miles in 2019; 3386 on the Veeder now.
It's also "The bike on my desk";:eek: a great looking bike.


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 19, 2020)

What rad bike and wicked cool story!!!  Go Dick


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2021)

A year and a half later than last post;
311 miles more on the Veeder,
still a favorite every time out.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2021)

Took the Clipper out to see the Pacific Air Show the last 2 days.
835 added total miles to the original Veeder;
still clicking.🥰









Pics are tough for Jets flying by;
best one Thursday, after work.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2022)

I love a whole bunch about this bike;
but don't ride it much.
I have been pondering how this bike would do here DOND
Fighter Pilot Lt. Col. Dick Wiessner's "Clipper"
Double bar Roadster, by Cleveland Welding Co.,
in original factory Blue.🥰





It is due for tires and tubes....😉


----------

